# Lifespan of a propane tank?



## Bobbb

What do you folks figure as the depreciation charge on a large propane tank? What is their lifespan before they need replacing?

How can you increase the lifespan?

Are there inspections required?


----------



## ZoomZoom

If taken care of, they're good for 50+ years.

Inspections vary by state but most are every 10 years.

What size tank?

Used around here go for about $70 for a 100# tank.

Check craigslist for pricing in your area.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

If you keep them painted and free of rust they will last quite a while. If its rusty, it can pit and become scrap very fast. I regularly see them from the late 70s and 80s still going strong. There is a ten year requal period. The valves in old tanks sometimes need changed if they don't have an OPD valve. There should be a thumb screw on the side of the valve below the fill port. If its there you're good. 

Prices vary from market to market. Any local welding supply can give you a pretty good estimate on the value and perform the inspection. Usually costs around $15-20 for the visual inspection. 

Technically when the inspection is done they are supposed to change the safety on it too. Some do and some don't. It probably won't hurt to change it if its got more than 25 years on it. They get weak and start to pop off in the heat when they really shouldn't.

Also protect it from dents. Large dents can cause it to fail inspection. I can't remember exactly what size dent fails it. I'll ask my requalifier tomorrow. I haven't done low pressure requals in a few years and I've forgotten some of the detailed specs.


----------



## Wellrounded

Biggest problem is moisture inside and not much you can do about that except keeping the filler points dry and use a good supplier.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Moisture reminded me of something. Don't lay them on their side in the grass or set them in the grass or mud for too long. The bottoms will rust out if they are stored where they sit in moist environments. On their side the same. Nothing scraps a cylinder out more often than somebody tossing them out in the yard or storing them in unprotected places.


----------



## Magus

Bobbb said:


> What do you folks figure as the depreciation charge on a large propane tank? What is their lifespan before they need replacing?
> 
> How can you increase the lifespan?
> 
> Are there inspections required?


Until you strap a road flare to it, roll it into a UN police line and pop it with a 45.
Then it go boom, make one hell of a mess, drones scope you.

Was this too soon again? DAMMIT!

KK, you didn't read this until March 2015 K?


----------



## FatTire

road flared + propane tank + well placed shot = happy 4th bud!!!


----------



## LincTex

It's amazing what it actually takes to make one flame up. Due to the difficulties they faced, I think I consider this myth "busted" (meaning, they had to go to extremes to get results)


----------

